# Tasty little snack ( healthy )



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Just had 25g oats in water, mixed in a scoop n Half banana whey, big handful o fruit n fibre cereal, tsp of natty p. Butter and a drizzle o honey... Bang tidy!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just had a large bag of sea salt and balsamic vinegar kettle chips! These were made by god!


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds very tasty 

Bought a blender the other week to make some fruity shakes. 2 x scoops of oats, 500ml of milk, 2 x scoops of toffee whey, 2 x tablespoon of peanut butter and a hand full of blueberries, tasty and bloody filling


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No had anything yet just got home from gym and i am all out of a shake, any ideas???


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> No had anything yet just got home from gym and i am all out of a shake, any ideas???


Eggs? Prawns? Big feck off take away...


----------

